
Tesla Motors pays huge fine for lacking emissions Certificate of Conformity - mjfern
http://green.autoblog.com/2010/08/25/tesla-motors-pays-huge-fine-for-lacking-emissions-certificate-of
======
tlammens
The real downfall of a lot of empires must be administration, I guess, argh!

No really, in Belgium we even have a minister for simplification of
administration, I kid you not!

